# Star ratings translated



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have multiple 2 star ratings, which made me think... what is going through the pax mind when they rate? Here are my thoughts on what they might be thinking...

5 stars: ride was okay or good or great, I would do it again (or) I heard that if I rate below 5 that they could get fired, so everyone gets a 5 (or) I could care less, 5 stars.

4 stars: ride was fine but something bugged me about the driver (or) 3 stars is average, and driver was pretty good, so I'll give 4 stars. That should make them happy! (or) no one gets 5 stars unless they let me light up or something like that.

3 stars: screw that guy/woman. They were really weird. Maybe they were drunk, but I don't want to bother reporting them because I'm too lazy (or) ride was average. 3 stars is average, right? 3 stars it is.

2 stars: Man, that driver was a freaking weirdo. They totally sucked, but I don't want them to get fired, so I won't give them a 1 star.

1 star: I don't ever want to ride with that person again (or) I want a free ride, so I will give a 1 star and file a complaint. Will only take 30 seconds, and I will get my $42.60 back, plus a $5 credit. Done it 7 times now...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

My definition: 

5 stars = $0. 

4 stars = $0. 

3 stars = $0. 

2 stars = $0. 

1 star = $0.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I have no two stars congratulations. Here is your badge.

*(2)*


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> My definition:
> 
> 5 stars = $0.
> 
> ...


Your lack of appreciation for the rating system is bad for the community. And your acceptance rate is low.

Now here is a ping 14 minutes away, rated 5.0. Fifteen seconds to accept...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Rider is thinking like this. (here I is as a rider)
5 stars = I am a nice person.
4 stars = I am not pretending as a nice person. Don't give a Fxxk.
3 stars = I am not happy today. I hate every body.
2 stars , 1 stars = This should be a free ride. I want a free ride today.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I got a 3-star the other day. And for the first time in a long time, a reason was given.










Now keep in mind I've had no unpleasant conversations, and if they don't seem like they're in a talkative mood, I just shut up and drive.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

PlayLoud said:


> I got a 3-star the other day. And for the first time in a long time, a reason was given.
> 
> View attachment 315934
> 
> ...


LOL! i got the same exact message this past weekend! LOL! I thought the same thing! All the conversations were pleasant and engaging. If they didn't want to talk, they didn't talk. It was a puzzling message.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

*** the dumb star rating



PlayLoud said:


> I got a 3-star the other day. And for the first time in a long time, a reason was given.
> 
> View attachment 315934
> 
> ...


thats a gay report


----------

